
Amazon’s Appstore is on fire: 500% more downloads this year - Pr0
http://gigaom.com/mobile/amazons-appstore-is-on-fire-500-more-downloads-this-year/
======
aioprisan
sure, relative growth is great but how does that compare with absolute
downloads metrics for download stores?

